# Dealing with unpreditable IBS



## chobits743 (Mar 29, 2009)

So hi, im new here at ibsgroup and I am 19. I was recently diagnosed with IBS, since I kept having loose bowel movements and diarrhea. I have tried Librax to help cope with the extreme IBS, but it did not help one bit. I was recently put on anxiety and antidepressant pills, since I stay stressed over school and life. I have a hard time dealing with my IBS, because I will have an episode so bad, I have been recently vomiting after a spasm. Is this normal and is there anything I can do to cope with this? It has just started recently, and its been really debilitating for me. I go back and forth from constipation for a week, to an aggressive episode that ends in me throwing up my guts. I have no real stress on me at the moment, so im slightly confused as to why it has gotten so violent.As always, thanks for the support! I am really glad I found this website!


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you wrote a food diary to keep track of what you eat everyday?I did this years back when i was about 14/15, i am now 18. Same triggers then, stress, too much wheat and dairy, however i have relised i can eat lots of things in porportion if im not stressed. At school i wasnt as stressed as i am at college, adn im really worried about my second year becasue its going to stress me out something awful! You may relise that foods are a trigger also to your ibs. For last nigth after dinner i ate a muller rice..then my stomach hurt, this morning i went to the toilet alot, this happens to when i take too much bran or weetbix. To see if it was muller rice i ate one again after lunch today, and went to the toilet an hour later, but about half an hour after i relised my stomach was sore and 'churning'. I am not going to try and avoid wheat and dairy, and buy soy milk instead of cows milk. Im seeing my doc again next week, as i need this sorted out. My ibs may be mild compared with some, but stil as much an incoinvience. I didnt want to go out with my friends this weekend cos i was in so much pain. Im hoping that my body is geting itself back to normal, and thats the reason for the several visits to the toilet in the morning.


----------



## momochan (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey sweetie, I feel ya.Do take into account that you probably do feel stressed in the back of your mind that it is flaring up so badly. I know this because it happens to me. I get a flare-up and all the sudden I find that I'm upset about it and the stress makes it even worse. Try some peppermint tea for the diarrhea and drink chamomile when you are constipated. I find that the tea is very soothing as well. If you suffer from indigestion though, please skip the peppermint.Also, I know it sounds lame but you might want to take up yoga or some deep breathing exercises.. It tends to help with the stress of IBS and college... for me anyway.Good luck hun. I'm here for ya.







-Momo


----------



## momochan (Feb 14, 2009)

Lovely name by the way, I love Chobits!Chi!!


----------

